# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Японцы передали данные на 13 км с помощью света

## Irina

* Идея использования света для передачи информации не нова, однако специалистам японской компании Outstanding Technology удалось добиться значительного прогресса в развитии данной технологии, передает портал Zhelezyaka.
*
В ходе экспериментов инженеры смогли достичь скорости передачи информации 160 Мбит/сек на расстоянии 20 см. Кроме того, японским специалистам удалось реализовать передачу сигнала на расстоянии 13 км на скорости 1 кбит/сек.

Существующие сегодня похожие системы обеспечивают передачу данных только в пределах 1-2 км со скоростью около 1 кбит/сек. Высокой скорости в 100 Мбит/сек удавалось добиться на расстоянии 2 м, однако для этого требовалось использование фокусирующих линз. Инженеры Outstanding Technology добились передачи данных на 20 см, используя только один светодиод, не прибегая к линзам.

Недавно мы соообщали о том, что японская конструкторская фирма The Shimizu Corporation предложила самый широкомасштабный в истории человечества план по получению солнечной энергии . Их задумка состоит в постройке пояса солнечных панелей вокруг экватора Луны, длина которого будет составлять 11 тыс. км. Собранная электроэнергия будет преобразована в микроволны и направлена лазерами на землю, где эти лучи будут преобразованы обратно в электричество Земными энергостанциями. Концепт Лунного Кольца, по словам компании, сможет удовлетворить потребности в энергии всего человечества, передает портал Global Science.

Компания Shimizu рассчитывает на широкое применение роботов в работах по постройке Лунного Кольца, помогать им будет помогать команда астронавтов.

----------

